# AutoTrail Comanche overhang



## pizzajohn (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi,

We recently ordered a Comanche at the NEC in February and were considering having E&P self levelling Jacks installed.

We went along the the SW Motorhome show today in Exeter, to discuss the jacks with Courtside Conversions and the VB Air Suspension system came up in conversation. Apparently, not only is the ride improved but, the system also levels. An added bonus was that the nose can be dropped and the rear raised so that when loading/unloading on ferries, there is no danger of the overhang grounding.

My questions are, are these Motorhomes prone to grounding? and

Does the Comanche's rid need improving?

At present I'm comfortable with the E&P system being an addition to my vehicle but, I wonder if the replacement of the coil springs would affect my warranty and, what if they develop a fault. It's one thing if a jack won't descend but no suspension......

Has anyone experience of the Air Suspension system

John


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi, nearly all commercial vehicles run on nothing but airbags and although it's not unknown for them to fail you won't be doing a tenth of the mileage they do. Downside I guess is there is a huge aftermarket in bags for trucks so a breakdown anywhere wouldn't be a problem. Replacing a burst bag for a more bespoke system might be more protracted..John


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Yes or No ?*

My Commanche , 2 years old, has never given me a ride that was in any way uncomfortable. 
I was contemplating hydraulic steadies, but merely to stop the rocking when parked up in a windy location.
Not very often but noticeable.
Manual steadies would be cheaper, but that then becomes a chore for me, being less than agile these days, and bending over jack points may not be conducive to my breathing.
Lets know if you decide to get them. Still in a quandary as to yes or no.


----------



## bernv (May 13, 2009)

I had full VB Air suspension fitted by Mick Leightley of S A P Ltd to my Autotrail Cheyenne 840d and must say it has made a world difference to the ride comfort and handling of the motorhome with the added advantage of keeping its ride height level at all times regardless of the weight. I think if you plan on keeping the Motorhome for any length of time it's worth the additional expense, and it must say Mick Leightley did a 1st rate job. If that's any help.

bernv.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We have had TAG axle Auto-Trails now for nearly 8 years, never grounded on ferries (4 crossings a year). No problem with ride quality, the trick is to set the tyre pressures correctly 60psi front and 55psi in all rears. The ONLY use for the air rides would be to level the van up o site or stabilise on site. These TAG axles sit nose down when on flat ground, so raising the front is more important when parked up. We took our corner steadies off as we never used them. My opinion, save your money.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a Cheyenne 696 with a 2.5m rear overhang on a single axle, never grounded it AND it has a tow bar which not only extends the overhang but also lowers the rearmost extremity.

Never found a need to use the corner steadies either
:roll:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We've had air ride suspension fitted to our 2008 Cheyenne 660 and it helped to avoid grounding when on a CalMac ferry on the Western Isles and we've used it to level us slightly when on a site. Ride wise I find it did improve things compared to when it didn't have it. But the main reason we had it fitted was it allowed us to up-plate the weight of the van to 4.5 tonnes from 4.0 tonnes. It allowed us to utilise the full axle weight of the van. The 500kgs payload has helped when touring.

Self levelling jacks, in my opinion might be a gadget too far! I was speaking to a guy who had them fitted to his Commanche and he was beginning to feel he had wasted his cash, all £4,800 of it! The van still didn't remain dead level and he was generally unhappy with them.


----------

